# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Μέγιστη αναβολική απόκριση προσλαμβανόμενης πρωτεΐνης με ένα γεύμα

## average_joe

Is there a maximal anabolic response to protein intake with a meal?
Αρκετές πρόσφατες δημοσιεύσεις δείχνουν ότι ο μέγιστος ρυθμός της πρωτεϊνοσύνθεσης γίνεται με την πρόσληψη 20-30g πρωτεΐνης . Αυτό το εύρημα έχει οδηγήσει στην ιδέα ότι υπάρχει μια μέγιστη αναβολική απόκριση προσλαμβανόμενης πρωτεΐνης με ένα γεύμα , και ότι μια «κανονική» ποσότητα γεύματος πρωτεΐνης σε γενικές γραμμές υπερβαίνει το μέγιστο της αποτελεσματικής πρόσληψης αυτών . Ωστόσο , η διάσπαση των πρωτεϊνών , δεν έχει ληφθεί υπόψη κατά την αξιολόγηση της αναβολικής απόκρισης στην πρόσληψη πρωτεϊνών. Αναβολισμός συμβαίνει μόνο όταν η πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση υπερβαίνει την πρωτεινοδιάσπαση. Η μεγιστοποίηση της πρωτεϊνοσύνθεσης (μέσω της αυξημένης πρόσληψης πρωτεΐνης), χαρακτηρίζεται από καταστολή της πρωτεινοδιάσπασης. Μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού οδηγούμαστε σε μεγαλύτερη αναβολική απόκριση . Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί , όταν μετράται η πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση, η σχέση μεταξύ αυτής και της διαθεσιμότητας των αμινοξέων παραμένει γραμμική, χωρίς κανένα προφανές πλατω του αποτελέσματος σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα διαθεσιμότητας πρωτεϊνών (σ.μ. σε σχέση με τα 20-30g). Καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρακτικό ανώτερο όριο αναβολικής απόκρισης πρωτεΐνης ή της πρόσληψη αμινοξέων στο πλαίσιο ενός γεύματος.


Το συγκεκριμενο opinion article προσπαθει να δωσει μια απαντηση στο θεμα που εχει προκυψει από καποιες άλλες που δειχνουν ότι το μεγιστο της πρωτεινοσυνθεσης παρατηρειται στα 20-30γρ πρωτεινης (I’m looking at you, Moore et al.). 
Ο ενας από τους δυο συγγραφεις μαλιστα εχει συμμετασχει σε μια τετοια μελετη όπως η παραπανω
A moderate serving of high-quality protein maximally stimulates skeletal muscle protein synthesis in young and elderly subjects.
Aυτά τα αποτελεσματα εξαχθηκαν χωρις να ληφθει υποψην η πρωτεινοδιασπαση. Όταν συνυπολογιζεται φαινεται πως δεν υπαρχει ανωτερο οριο προσληψης πρωτεινης.
Άλλο ενδιαφερον στοιχειο από τo pdf της ερευνας



> This retention mainly takes place in the gut,(6) which can function as a labile protein pool that the body uses as a temporarily storage pool of essential amino acids.(7) The gut has a high protein turnover rate and is therefore capable of rapidly retaining amino acids for protein synthesis, then releasing those amino acids over time for eventual incorporation into protein in other tissues, in particular muscle


προσωρινη αποθηκευση αμινοξεων στο εντερο για να χρησιμοποιηθουν μετεπειτα όπως εχει αναφερθει και εδω.

Σε συνεχεια αυτης της θεσης είναι και το παρακατω αρθρο.
Influence of amino acids, dietary protein, and physical activity on muscle mass development in humans.

Από την εικονα.




> Illustration of muscle protein synthesis (MPS, blue curve) and muscle protein breakdown (MPB, red curve) rates in response to graded intake of protein. With increasing protein ingestion, MPS increases fast but reaches a plateau (at approximately 20 g high quality protein). In contrast to the MPS, MPB are hypothesized to decrease slightly but continuously with increasing protein or amino acid intakes. Therefore, the net muscle protein balance can possibly benefit from an even greater protein intake than known to stimulate MPS maximally (illustrated by the extra net balance area marked with green).


Μπλε γραμμη: πρωτεινοσυνθεση. Κοκκινη γραμμη: πρωτεινοδιασπαση
Παρατηρειται πλατω της πρωτεινοσυνθεσης στα 20γρ. η πρωτεινοδιασπαση φαινεται πως μπορει να μειωθει περισσοτερο με μεγαλυτερη προσληψη πρωτεινης. Οποτε, πιθανον το καθαρο κερδος μπορει να αυξηθει περαιτερω με μια προσληψη πρωτεινης μεγαλυτερης αυτης που η πρωτεινοσυνθεση πιανει πλατω.

----------


## beefmeup

ωραιο ποστ τσακαλι :03. Clap:

----------


## B!LLAKO$

Οντως πολυ ωραιο post! :03. Thumb up: 
Μια ερωτησουλα που θελω να κανω ειναι αν υπαρχει καποια αξιοσημιωτη διαφορα στην αναλογια πρωτεινοδιασπασης
και πρωτεινοσυνθεσης αν βρισκομαστε σε ενα οχι και τοσο "normal" ορμονικο περιβαλλον οπως στις ερευνες οπου η
προσληψη τροφης γινεται ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα, πχ υστερα απο περιοδο νηστειας με "αυξημενη" testo, hgh, igf-1 κτλ
αυτο μπορει να παιξει καποιο ρολο στο να αυξηθει ακομα περισσοτερο ο χρονος αναβολισμουμε? Και αν ναι ποια και ποτε
θα ειναι η μετεπειτα ορμονικη αντιδραση στην περιοδο καταβολισμου? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## average_joe

thanks (μπηφ, death and taxes!)
για αυτο που ρωτας δεν εχω υποψην καποιο στοιχειο.
νομιζω οτι δεν εχει και πολυ σημασια ομως, καθως υπαρχει αυτη η ερευνα που δειχνει οτι η διαφορες σε επιπεδο ορμονων εξαιτιας της προπο δεν συμβαλλουν στην πρωτεινοσυνθεση.
αυτο που παιζει ρολο ειναι η ιδια η προπο η οποια και αυξανει την πρωτεινοσυνθεση για αρκετες ωρες μετα με το μεγιστο να παρατηρειται τις πρωτες ωρες και μετα το 24ωρο να φθινει.
ενδιαφερον θεμα.
το αλλο που λες για το οτι οι ερευνες γινονται σε συνθηκες που εχει γινει προσληψη τροφης δεν ισχυει, οι περισσοτερες που μελετουν το φαινομενο της μεταπροπονητικης διατροφης γινονται υπο καθεστως νηστειας και ειναι ισως ο μονος λογος (η πολυωρη νηστεια) να εχεις αμεσα μεταπροπονητικο γευμα με ποσοτητα πρωτεινης αρκετα μεγαλυτερης των 30γρ για να αντισταθμιστει το αρνητικο ισοζυγιο αμινοξεων. δες και αυτο το paper που συζητα το τελευταιο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταφέρθηκε από την διατροφή :03. Thumb up:

----------

